# Pushup experiment



## Thomasgnium (Dec 16, 2017)

So for my bulk this year i had some chest gains but im still not statisfied with my chest yet so i would like to try doing pushups till failure in the morning and in the evening additional to my chest workout (1-2? a week)
So did you ever try something like this? And do you think it will work?


----------



## Luxx (Dec 16, 2017)

Thomasgnium said:


> So for my bulk this year i had some chest gains but im still not statisfied with my chest yet so i would like to try doing pushups till failure in the morning and in the evening additional to my chest workout (1-2? a week)
> So did you ever try something like this? And do you think it will work?



Yes it will do wonders for your chest. Did it before my last show. I need to get back to doing it again. Took a year of slacking and it?s about time to get back.


----------



## MiniHulk (Dec 18, 2017)

Pushups are awesome. Back in the day I didn't hit the gym for months, but did lots of pushups. Then I walked into a gym and found I could do 25 reps with 235 on the bench.


----------



## fufu (Dec 23, 2017)

Thomasgnium said:


> So for my bulk this year i had some chest gains but im still not statisfied with my chest yet so i would like to try doing pushups till failure in the morning and in the evening additional to my chest workout (1-2? a week)
> So did you ever try something like this? And do you think it will work?



What exercises are you currently doing for your chest?


----------



## BadGas (Dec 24, 2017)

Huge fan of pushups.. I do at least 300 everyday from wake up to sleep time. 
And by all means.. remember.. all you need to do is adjust your body's positioning to work different muscle groups.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2017)

Thomasgnium said:


> So for my bulk this year i had some chest gains but im still not statisfied with my chest yet so i would like to try doing pushups till failure in the morning and in the evening additional to my chest workout (1-2? a week)
> So did you ever try something like this? And do you think it will work?



no it won't work, that is ridiculous.


----------



## dale.c (Jan 2, 2018)

I just  spent a duration of time at a place with no such thing as weights (prison) and worked my way up to a 1000 pushups in an hour with 5 different elevations, I must say that it shaped my chest perfectly. I still do them every couple days even though I am home !! Do not under estimate the pushup brother !

the island


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 4, 2018)

For me this made my chest smaller. I did much better going heavier weights, deep ROM and only training chest 1-2x per week.

I really feel like Dumbells put the most mass on my chest tbh. 

I will also admit initially developing my chest back in the 90s...it was super super difficult.  Really took me awhile to get the mind muscle connection and to put some solid size on my chest.  Def takes time for some people.


----------



## PaulHudson (Jan 19, 2018)

Push ups till failure sounds like pure torture, which is what the muscle needs basically(fact to admit anyway) but this comes when you are short of equipments or away from the gymnasium. If you're well equipped for the chest day or any other day, better would be if you stick to the equipments.


----------

